# ENWorld Community Pool



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Welcome to the ENWorld Community Ool. 

Notice there is no p in it, please keep it that way.


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

If by fine you mean contaminated by cat hair and canned corn, then, yeah. Fine.

- Kemrain the Moist.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

*I* am not a cat. My avatar if of the familys household pet.
<Cleans canned corn out of pool>


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Just as long as there's no Baby Ruth bars floating by.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *I* am not a cat. My avatar if of the familys household pet.
> <Cleans canned corn out of pool>




I couldn't fit my 3 cats into an avatar... So I'll stick with the one I've got....


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 13, 2005)

The water is a little cool......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

<Turns on the heat>
Okay, the water will warm up in a little bit


----------



## jonesy (Apr 13, 2005)

Now where did I leave my rubber duck...oh nevermind...I'll bring along the rubber pig instead.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Now where did I leave my rubber duck...oh nevermind...I'll bring along the rubber pig instead.




Finns are sure a strange breed....... I mean, c'MON! _rubber pigs_!!  :\


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

smufity smurf only one smurf thread at a smurfing smurf!!!!


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *I* am not a cat. My avatar if of the familys household pet.
> <Cleans canned corn out of pool>



You mean you have no cat hair on you? I don't go a day without pulling a tuft of kittyfur off of my clothes...

- Kemrain the Allergic.


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <Turns on the heat>
> Okay, the water will warm up in a little bit




Ah, there we go....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <Turns on the heat>
> Okay, the water will warm up in a little bit




too hot!! are you trying to raost my smurfing smurfs??


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Smurf Smurfy smurf smurfific smurf smurf.





			
				- Kemrain the Emotionally Damaged. said:
			
		

> I don't know you anymore. You are *dead* to me.





			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> smufity smurf only one smurf thread at a smurfing smurf!!!!



When will it *end*?!

- Kemrain the Dying Inside.


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> too hot!! are you trying to raost my smurfing smurfs??



Smurf stew.. Perhapse a redeeming quality..

- Kemrain the Finding a Purpose...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh, come on, the water isn't hot at all, I'd say its just perfect! And I promise it won't get any warmer.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Smurf stwe.. Perhapse a redeeming quality..
> 
> - Kemrain the Finding a Purpose...




what did I do to smurf you so bad?  I thought we had smurf?  Was it a smurf for you then; only a smurf?  It smurf something to me.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, come on, the water isn't hot at all, I'd say its just perfect! And I promise it won't get any warmer.





opps, sorry, I just smurfed in it!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

arrgh!
<cleans pool again>


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> When will it *end*?!
> 
> - Kemrain the Dying Inside.




I don't Smurf?  We used to be smurf and now you are smurf.  What smurfed??


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> arrgh!
> <cleans pool again>





sorry, my smurf


----------



## jonesy (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, come on, the water isn't hot at all, I'd say its just perfect! And I promise it won't get any warmer.



Any warmer and I'll melt away. - so sayeth the crazy Finn who thinks that water is best when it's mostly ice.


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> what did I do to smurf you so bad?  I thought we had smurf?  Was it a smurf for you then; only a smurf?  It smurf something to me.



Y'know, if you could replace all nowns with Smurf.. Or All Verbs, or Adjectives or Adverbs.. But you're doing it inconsistantly... Evil.

- Kemrain the Type A Supernovi.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know, if you could replace all nowns with Smurf.. Or All Verbs, or Adjectives or Adverbs.. But you're doing it inconsistantly... Evil.
> 
> - Kemrain the Type A Supernovi.




I'm smurf, I'm actually replacing all the smurf word with "smurg" so I don't get smurfed by the smurf


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

This isn't a hot tub - its a pool! The hot tub thread hasn't opened yet - I'll leave it up to somebody else. My hands are full as it is with taking care of the pool.


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Smurg?

- Kemrain the Almost too Afraid to Ask.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> You mean you have no cat hair on you? I don't go a day without pulling a tuft of kittyfur off of my clothes...
> 
> - Kemrain the Allergic.





Me neither. Hard to go around without a few cat hairs on me... And I have a friend who's badly allergic to cats and all of us have cats(!)


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> what did I do to smurf you so bad?  I thought we had smurf?  Was it a smurf for you then; only a smurf?  It smurf something to me.





Maybe a Smurf violated him in some fashion as a small child..... like threatening to feed him to Azreal......  :\ Or hanging around Torm too much (or his buddy, Henry)..... that'll scar anyone for life.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This isn't a hot tub - its a pool! The hot tub thread hasn't opened yet - I'll leave it up to somebody else. My hands are full as it is with taking care of the pool.




it is a nice smurf the smurf though could be read instead of smurf the smurf blends in with my smurf


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Smurg?
> 
> - Kemrain the Almost too Afraid to Ask.




 since you smurfed, a smurg is a smurf with a misplaced smurf


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe a Smurf violated him in some fashion as a small child..... like threatening to feed him to Azreal......  :\ Or hanging around Torm too much (or his buddy, Henry)..... that'll scar anyone for life.



Y'know, for a Lawful Good Deity, he sure has a lot of collateral damage.

- Kemrain the Afraid of being Smited.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This isn't a hot tub - its a pool! The hot tub thread hasn't opened yet - I'll leave it up to somebody else. My hands are full as it is with taking care of the pool.





Especially when someone comes along and smurfs in the pool......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe a Smurf violated him in some fashion as a small child..... like threatening to feed him to Azreal......  :\ Or hanging around Torm too much (or his buddy, Henry)..... that'll scar anyone for life.




THat's smurf!!  That sneaky smurf nearly got me near the smurf but I escaped hoping that smurf would guard me but I was betrayed by smurf and he took me to the smurf where smurf was waiting.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Any warmer and I'll melt away. - so sayeth the crazy Finn who thinks that water is best when it's mostly ice.





That's all you, dude. The rest of us like nice warm water. Not ice.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know, for a Lawful Good Deity, he sure has a lot of collateral damage.
> 
> - Kemrain the Afraid of being Smited.




being smurfed is worse then being smurfed.  Trust smurf


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian, could you fix your avatar please? Only then will I be able to make sense of whatever the heck you are trying to say!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> being smurfed is worse then being smurfed.  Trust smurf





Well, SMURF YOU TOO!!!


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THat's smurf!!  That sneaky smurf nearly got me near the smurf but I escaped hoping that smurf would guard me but I was betrayed by smurf and he took me to the smurf where smurf was waiting.



Um.. Damb you Bane?

- Kemrain the Guessing, Really.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially when someone comes along and smurfs in the pool......




I couldn't smurf it and the smurfing water was so smurfy that I just had to smurf go and then bad smurfs happened


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Crothian, could you fix your avatar please? Only then will I be able to make sense of whatever the heck you are trying to say!




Smurf can't do it, it is like the smurf only the smurf that di smurf can rectifty the smurf!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Crothian, could you fix your avatar please? Only then will I be able to make sense of whatever the heck you are trying to say!





You don't like his smurfy avatar? What's wrong with you, man?

He does need to fix his "custom title". Smurfs don't catch commies, that I know of.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. Damb you Bane?
> 
> - Kemrain the Guessing, Really.




No, I'm not Smurf I'm Smurf can't you reconginwe smurf?  Am smurf that different?  Do I not smurf the same??


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

See, Crothian is proof that God hates me.

- Kemrain the 14.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You don't like his smurfy avatar? What's wrong with you, man?
> 
> He does need to fix his "custom title". Smurfs don't catch commies, that I know of.




Smurfs are devious creatures, the trick the smurfs and catch them


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Um.. Damb you Bane?
> 
> - Kemrain the Guessing, Really.




Sounds like something that damn Bane would do..... ::smites Bane::

DON'T SMURF WITH THE SMURFS IF YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOOD FOR YOU, BANE!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

DAG NAB IT!!!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> See, Crothian is proof that God hates me.
> 
> - Kemrain the 14.




Kemrain god smurfs you, god smurfs us all


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like something that damn Bane would do..... ::smites Bane::
> 
> DON'T SMURF WITH THE SMURFS IF YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOOD FOR YOU, BANE!!!




THe smurfs are like organized smurf and the smurf mafia....its that smurfing bad


----------



## jonesy (Apr 13, 2005)

And for some reason the water is beginning to turn blue.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> See, Crothian is proof that God hates me.
> 
> - Kemrain the 14.




God loves all, including smurfs.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> DAG NAB IT!!!!!!




Dag smurf it

smurfing thirty smurf rule!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> God loves all, including smurfs.




that's what I smurfed


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

May the smurf be with you!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> And for some reason the water is beginning to turn blue.




sorry, that was smurf again....I'm too short for the smurf so I have to go smurf


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> May the smurf be with you!




dude, that's force be with you.  Don't you know anything??  ummm smurf.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> And for some reason the water is beginning to turn blue.




That's what happens when we have a smurfy ooze lounging in the pool..... it's better than _yellow_ water.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's what I smurfed





Had to point that out to the other guy.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Get your blue bottom out of the [pool, befor I ban you from it Croth!
<cleans the pool again>


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Dag smurf it
> 
> smurfing thirty smurf rule!!





Don't use smurfing language like that smurfing again!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Get your blue bottom out of the [pool, befor I ban you from it Croth!
> <cleans the pool again>




I'm sure he'll make you some _special_ smurfberry pie.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's what happens when we have a smurfy ooze lounging in the pool..... it's better than _yellow_ water.....




I'm not a Smurf!!  I am now a Smurf!! Can't smurf tell??


----------



## jonesy (Apr 13, 2005)

If only I had listened to what my mom always used to tell me.
"Why, what did she say?"
I don't know, I wasn't listening.

And here's extra rubber pigs. Don't worry, there's plenty for everyone.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Had to point that out to the other guy.....




you aren't a smurf you are a msurf?  Right  I mean I haven't checked between you smurfs for smurfs, but from the other smurfs I think you are


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm sure he'll make you some _special_ smurfberry pie.....



 _YARG!!!!!!_


----------



## IronWolf (Apr 13, 2005)

Is that Gargamel I see at the edge of the pool?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you aren't a smurf you are a msurf?  Right  I mean I haven't checked between you smurfs for smurfs, but from the other smurfs I think you are



 How much smurf could a woodsmurf smurf if a woodsmurf could smurf smurf?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How much smurf could a woodsmurf smurf if a woodsmurf could smurf smurf?



A lot of smurf that for smurf smurfing smurf!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> Is that Gargamel I see at the edge of the pool?



 Shhh....GET THEM AZRAEL!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <Turns on the heat>
> Okay, the water will warm up in a little bit



Is this a pool or a jacuzzi?


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> dude, that's force be with you.  Don't you know anything??  ummm smurf.....



He's still in there, the smurf has a strangle hold on his cortex, though. It's a bad sight. We'll need to operate...

- Kemrain the Creator of the Smurfectomy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A lot of smurf that for smurf smurfing smurf!



 "Uh...but Poppa Smurf said..."
"Go Smurf off Brainy!"
"Smurf you!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Uh...but Poppa Smurf said..."
> "Go Smurf off Brainy!"
> "Smurf you!"



Go smurf yourself!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> He's still in there, the smurf has a strangle hold on his cortex, though. It's a bad sight. We'll need to operate...
> 
> - Kemrain the Creator of the Smurfectomy.



 The smurf has assimilated him.  Let's go ask Hypersmurf how to cure smurfdom.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Go smurf yourself!



 Why don't you smurf your smurf up your smurf, smurfsmurfer?


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The smurf has assimilated him.  Let's go ask Hypersmurf how to cure smurfdom.



Lets.. There's only one way to summon Hypersmurf..

Quick, someone make a broken ruling!

- Kemrain the Dark Devotee of Hypersmurf.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Smurfing, smurfer smurf smurfing smurfer smurfer smurf!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Y'know, if you could replace all nowns with Smurf.. Or All Verbs, or Adjectives or Adverbs.. But you're doing it inconsistantly... Evil.
> 
> - Kemrain the Type A Supernovi.



His vocabulary has been cut in half...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> His vocabulary has been cut in half...



you sure its not 3/4?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Lets.. There's only one way to summon Hypersmurf..
> 
> Quick, someone make a broken ruling!
> 
> - Kemrain the Dark Devotee of Hypersmurf.



 OK.  

When you sunder a weapon, if the weapon has any HP left, it gets all its HP back.

When you switch shapes, it dispels all the magic on you that effected the previous shape but not the current one.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Get your blue bottom out of the [pool, befor I ban you from it Croth!
> <cleans the pool again>



Obviously, oozes in smurf costumes don't do well in pools.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> you sure its not 3/4?



No, it would only be 3/4 if he replaced the words all the time, but he doesn't.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, it would only be 3/4 if he replaced the words all the time, but he doesn't.



oh, okay. smurf.


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK.
> 
> When you sunder a weapon, if the weapon has any HP left, it gets all its HP back.
> 
> When you switch shapes, it dispels all the magic on you that effected the previous shape but not the current one.



What order do I have to cast Shellegh and Spike Growth to get them both on a staff?

What does it mean to "fight in this manner?"

Can I cleave off a Trip attempt? I *dropped* my foe!

Hypersmurf Hypersmurf Hupersmurf!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Let's compromise at 5/8.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, it would only be 3/4 if he replaced the words all the time, but he doesn't.




II replace different worrd sat different times so I can be chaotic and unpredictible

smurf


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> What order do I have to cast Shellegh and Spike Growth to get them both on a staff?
> 
> What does it mean to "fight in this manner?"
> 
> ...




goto the smurf forum


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Let's compromise at 5/8.



 That's too much.  pi/6?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

smurfing smurf


----------



## Darkness (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Smurf can't do it, it is like the smurf only the smurf that di smurf can rectifty the smurf!!!



Change comes from within, man.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's too much.  pi/6?



Deal.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> II replace different worrd sat different times so I can be chaotic and unpredictible
> 
> smurf



 So your alignment has become Chaotic Smurf?  Oh wait, I forgot.  You don't smurf alignments.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Change comes from within, man.



So does that blueness.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Change comes from within, man.



 Yup because if you don't keep your quarters in your pocket, you'll probably lose them somewhere.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup because if you don't keep your quarters in your pocket, you'll probably lose them somewhere.



like here in the pool.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> like here in the pool.



...!

*dives for money*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> like here in the pool.



Quite possibly. Stupid gravity!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quite possibly. Stupid gravity!



... Or is the pool an ooze, sucking everything to the bottom?


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quite possibly. Stupid gravity!



Hay, don't mock gravity. We *need* that! And, it's really touchey.. It'll leave at the drop of a hat. So don't offend it, otherwise we're screwed!

- Kemrain the Good Friend of Gravity. Because we All Like Gravity. Gravity Totally Rocks. What Would We Do Without It?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Or is the pool an ooze, sucking everything to the bottom?



 I can't believe I didn't realise it before, the pool is the real Crothian, trapped in this form by malevolent smurf magics!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Change comes from within, man.




you smurfed me for the last smurf


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hay, don't mock gravity. We *need* that! And, it's really touchey.. It'll leave at the drop of a hat. So don't offend it, otherwise we're screwed!
> 
> - Kemrain the Good Friend of Gravity. Because we All Like Gravity. Gravity Totally Rocks. What Would We Do Without It?




Have you ever seen the short film called Gravity?  It was a student film, but very well done fromk the early 90's

And Smurf


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can't believe I didn't realise it before, the pool is the real Crothian, trapped in this form by malevolent smurf magics!



... Does that mean we should get out of the pool?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Hay, don't mock gravity. We *need* that! And, it's really touchey.. It'll leave at the drop of a hat. So don't offend it, otherwise we're screwed!
> 
> - Kemrain the Good Friend of Gravity. Because we All Like Gravity. Gravity Totally Rocks. What Would We Do Without It?



But sometimes it's fun without gravity.  Don't tell him that, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Did anyone else experience a temporary moment where the server went down?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Did anyone else experience a temporary moment where the server went down?



Yeah, that was weird.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen the short film called Gravity?  It was a student film, but very well done fromk the early 90's
> 
> And Smurf



 There was another badly done film with a gravity theme in it by some no-name filmmaker.  Was was it called.  Verdigris, Verizon, no Vertigo, that's it!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can't believe I didn't realise it before, the pool is the real Crothian, trapped in this form by malevolent smurf magics!




Smurf it...smurfed again


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was weird.



 ::Blames our Hivemind shenanigans for the crash::


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Smurf it...smurfed again



And that gift you're carrying has a fuse.

He has it in for us!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Did anyone else experience a temporary moment where the server went down?




sorry, I smurfed again....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ::Blames our Hivemind shenanigans for the crash::



They probably just archived half of Cro's posts.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And that gift you're carrying has a fuse.
> 
> He has it in for us!





 

candy smurf for mr Jdvn1


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> sorry, I smurfed again....



You too?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Smurf it...smurfed again



Aha! I smurfed your smurf before you could smurf it smurfly, smurfing you to smurf in smurf at my smurf smurfs of smurf.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They probably just archived half of Cro's posts.




they smurfing not have


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> candy smurf for mr Jdvn1



I don't want a gift from you!  I value my life!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aha! I smurfed your smurf before you could smurf it smurfly, smurfing you to smurf in smurf at my smurf smurfs of smurf.





smurf it again..I like it when you smurf it like that


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> smurf it again..I like it when you smurf it like that



So Rystil's into Smurfs now?

I guess that's the impact they had on his childhood...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> smurf it again..I like it when you smurf it like that



 To smurf, or smurf to smurf?  That is the smurf.  Whether tis smurfier in the smurf to smurf the smurfs and smurfs of outrageous smurf, or to smurf up smurfs against a smurf of smurfs, and by smurfing, smurf them.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> To smurf, or smurf to smurf?  That is the smurf.  Whether tis smurfier in the smurf to smurf the smurfs and smurfs of outrageous smurf, or to smurf up smurfs against a smurf of smurfs, and by smurfing, smurf them.





smurfspeare


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> smurfspeare



O what a smurf and peasant smurf am I!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Something is smurf in the smurf of Smurfland.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Something is smurf in the smurf of Smurfland.



 Smurf will smurf it.  Nay smurf, let's smurf.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Smurf, smurf, smurf, and smurf!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

you all are so wierd


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 13, 2005)

WE ARE?!?!?!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you all are so wierd



 That's the ooze calling the glue a shapeless mass of globby amorphous solid.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Weird?  Us?  Never!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's the ooze calling the glue a shapeless mass of globby amorphous solid.




that's literate ooze to you mister.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

'Bout Time!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 'Bout Time!



Finally!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Thankfully so.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

what is?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

You, Crothian. Your avatar.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You, Crothian. Your avatar.



 It's a melting Boba Fett helmet?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You, Crothian. Your avatar.




was I driving oyou crazy?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

No, look more closely. It's an ooze reading a tome.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> was I driving oyou crazy?



Yup.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's a melting Boba Fett helmet?



Reading a book?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, look more closely. It's an ooze reading a tome.



... I think Darkness knows that.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup.




sorry.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... I think Darkness knows that.



You think he was being facetious?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> sorry.....



No worries, just send me an email before you do that next time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You think he was being facetious?



... Yeah, that's my guess.

Isn't that a weird word?  Facetious?  The spelling seems weird, I think.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No worries, just send me an email before you do that next time.




I didn;ty change my avatar someone else did...i just went with it


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Yeah, that's my guess.
> 
> Isn't that a weird word?  Facetious?  The spelling seems weird, I think.



It is spelled right, I checked it in MS Word.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is spelled right, I checked it in MS Word.



No, I know, it just looks weird to me.  The word always has.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Signing off. I'll be back in the morning to clean the pool.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, I know, it just looks weird to me.  The word always has.



 The people who created the spelling were just being facetious.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You think he was being facetious?



Never!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

I think the pool idea confuses Morrus....


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 13, 2005)

...Sneaks in for a little pool jump.

has anyone ever snuck into someone elses pool for a midnight swim? we talked about it all through HS, but never did.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 13, 2005)

I did into a funeral home's pool, which is a really weird place to have a pool...But one of the kids we went with worked there worked at the place and had gotten permission to swim there on occasion and then his dad was on the police force so we weren't really worried about getting caught.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I didn;ty change my avatar someone else did...i just went with it





Yeah, riiiiiiight.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think the pool idea confuses Morrus....



He doesn't like skinny-dipping?

... Oh, I'm the only one?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

First post of the day
<whistles while cleaning the pool>


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Change comes from within, man.



Only when you ingest money.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I did into a funeral home's pool, which is a really weird place to have a pool...But one of the kids we went with worked there worked at the place and had gotten permission to swim there on occasion and then his dad was on the police force so we weren't really worried about getting caught.



 Maybe the funeral home was hoping that someone who didn't know how to swim would try to skinnydip and drown?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe the funeral home was hoping that someone who didn't know how to swim would try to skinnydip and drown?



I'm sure they get some interesting stories there...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm sure they get some interesting stories there...



 I always thought that a smart funeral home would put asbestos or a delayed poison in the refreshments...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I always thought that a smart funeral home would put asbestos or a delayed poison in the refreshments...



Define "smart."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Define "smart."



 Self-serving in the way that will make them the most money quickly, without regard to humanitarian losses, like most businesses


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Self-serving in the way that will make them the most money quickly, without regard to humanitarian losses, like most businesses



So it has nothing to do with avoiding illegal activity, or even attempting to hide illegal activity?

I think I may disagree with your definition.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So it has nothing to do with avoiding illegal activity, or even attempting to hide illegal activity?
> 
> I think I may disagree with your definition.



 Oh come on, who would think to check the Funeral Home as the source of the asbestos?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh come on, who would think to check the Funeral Home as the source of the asbestos?



Anyone who notices the odd materials a funeral home is buying...?

There are people who look out for that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Anyone who notices the odd materials a funeral home is buying...?
> 
> There are people who look out for that.



 Bah, a guy who went to my high school at the same time as I (but I didn't know him very well) managed to buy KCN along with AgNO3 from a jewelry site without raising any suspicions at all, as the two are used for curing jewelry.  He threw away the AgNO3 and stuck the KCN into a soda, where it dissolved and he poisoned his best friend to death.  Don't believe me?  Some people don't.  Google "Ryan Furlough" + "murder"...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, a guy who went to my high school at the same time as I (but I didn't know him very well) managed to buy KCN along with AgNO3 from a jewelry site without raising any suspicions at all, as the two are used for curing jewelry.  He threw away the AgNO3 and stuck the KCN into a soda, where it dissolved and he poisoned his best friend to death.  Don't believe me?  Some people don't.  Google "Ryan Furlough" + "murder"...



Does he buy that stuff on a regular basis, though?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does he buy that stuff on a regular basis, though?



 Well you don't want to do it on a regular basis.  Just buy one batch and sprinkle it judiciously in small amounts over a long period of time.  After all, you don't want _everyone_ who goes there to slowly die or you might be suspected.  Particularly, putting something in the little bowl of candies would target the children, which is a better idea because you typically wouldn't be seeing them for a while otherwise (as compared to the elderly).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, but if you don't kill enough people, you don't guarantee that you'll be getting any more business, as a funeral home.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, but if you don't kill enough people, you don't guarantee that you'll be getting any more business, as a funeral home.



 As long as you kill enough people to more than compensate for the cost of the materials, it doesn't matter.  Assuming 1 person's funeral nets you enough to pay for the materials, killing even two children is advantageous, since on average the current funeral home owners will be dead before those children would have been dead.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As long as you kill enough people to more than compensate for the cost of the materials, it doesn't matter.  Assuming 1 person's funeral nets you enough to pay for the materials, killing even two children is advantageous, since on average the current funeral home owners will be dead before those children would have been dead.



That assumes you're the only funeral home in town.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That assumes you're the only funeral home in town.



 I only assume that if you kill the children of your clients, and your clients don't know that you were the murderer, that your clients will use the same funeral home as they did lasy time


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I only assume that if you kill the children of your clients, and your clients don't know that you were the murderer, that your clients will use the same funeral home as they did lasy time



Although you might kill children of friends of the clients, too, and end up helping your competitors.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't think there is a whole lot of value in killing people to serve them funeral services - people tend to die on a pretty regular basis on their own.  

Enough of this odd talk of killing - it's time for free swim!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

I thought we were talking about swimming -- with the fishes.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 15, 2005)

Last summer I bit the bisquit, cashed in my chips, payed the piper, bought the box, came home in the box feet first, bought the farm, pushed up the daisies, picked up the harp, visited Davy Jones' locker, took a dirt nap, sang with the angels, rode the lightning, printed white on white, formatted with black borders, came to the end of the line, flatlined, croaked, cashed out, answered the last call, shed the mortal coil, did like dinner, gave up the ghost, became immortally challenged, saw my number up, went the way of the flesh, pegged out, tossed in ones alley, wore a glass necklace, freed my spirit, hanged up my tack, faded away, did the eternal yawn, heard my bells tolled, went to my last home, got into the fertilizer business, met my ancestors, got reservations at the Chateau Eternity, saw the reaper, fed the fishes, exported to a flat file, made me an empty vessel, went to a necktie social, shook the hand of the ferryman, did the Hamlet sleep, checked out the sweet hereafter, added maggots, blew Natures signal of retreat, kicked the oxygen habit, knelt at the big gates, kissed the dust, launched into eternity, met my maker, fought the fight, moved into upper management, went permanently out of print, slept six feet under, snuffed it, dangled in the sheriffs picture frame, filleted the soul, gave an obolus to Charon, came to the end of my rope, slept with the fishes, bit the big one, danced on air, met that fell sergeant, got to the happy hunting ground, went west, saw the last roundabout, did a little slumber, got lost in the translation, found my haystack, had a negative patient outcome, passed on, slipped my cable, disincorporated, got pasted, had an unmaking, sewed the Elysian Fields, rung down the curtain and joined the Choir Invisible, saw the undiscovered country, sunned my moccasins, turned up my toes, lost my leprechaun, slept the good night, experienced that fell arrest which summons all without bail, did the Deep Six, became a street pizza, took the last count, went all the way to earth, explored my mortality, collapsed on my outline, rented a big glass house in the sky, joined the majority, kicked the bucket, left the building, passed over Jordan, got sporked, stepped on my last bus, beamed up, climbed the Golden Stair, cooked for the Kennedys, got my halo, breathed my last, deanimated, passed the gate of life, inspired a new warning message, saw the light, came to the inevitable hour, walked with the king of terrors, took the last pie, mailed in my warranty, botched, crossed the Great Divide, blessed the world with my heels, got my freedom, did it the angel way, came to Avalon, rested my lungs, acted a dodo, enforced my will, drank the toast in Valhalla, owned a narrow house, met dead people, heard the fat lady sing, started a dust factory, went off the record, walked the plank, turned my face to the wall, cued for commercial, sank my battleship, opened the Lich Gate, explored the dungeon, did a solo flight, came to my reward, and did a mirror to www.he's-dead,-jim.com.

But I'm better now.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> But I'm better now.



Sounds painful.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sounds painful.



That's just the fat lady singing.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> That's just the fat lady singing.



Becoming a street pizza isn't painful?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, a guy who went to my high school at the same time as I (but I didn't know him very well) managed to buy KCN along with AgNO3 from a jewelry site without raising any suspicions at all, as the two are used for curing jewelry.  He threw away the AgNO3 and stuck the KCN into a soda, where it dissolved and he poisoned his best friend to death.  Don't believe me?  Some people don't.  Google "Ryan Furlough" + "murder"...





Just like those who buy ant killer and then stick it into someone's food..... just finished reading a tome by Ann Rule about a doctor who did that to his wife. Nearly killed her.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Becoming a street pizza isn't painful?



Maybe with anchovies. I can't stand when pizza has anchovies.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought we were talking about swimming -- with the fishes.




In a sense, I guess they are....   

Just don't give anyone any Red Bull as a "last wish" request.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 15, 2005)

You know what's really crazy? If I would actually go out of my way to google for english language synonyms for death the simple act of submitting the post would probably bring down En World and neighbouring servers. There's a lot of them.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Maybe with anchovies. I can't stand when pizza has anchovies.



Of course with anchovies; it's not painful otherwise.

I don't like too much spinach on my pizza either, though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> In a sense, I guess they are....
> 
> Just don't give anyone any Red Bull as a "last wish" request.



... Eh?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Eh?



 There's a commercial where they do that and he floats back up.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 15, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There's a commercial where they do that and he floats back up.



Hm, cool ability.  Life 3.  

I remembered getting wings, but I don't remember the one where he floats back up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Of course with anchovies; it's not painful otherwise.
> 
> I don't like too much spinach on my pizza either, though.




I'll take anchovies over little fishies any day on my pizza.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, cool ability.  Life 3.
> 
> I remembered getting wings, but I don't remember the one where he floats back up.





There's all sorts of them..... The most funny to me is the one where the guy gets revenge for that bird taking a crap on him. So, he drinks a Red Bull, gets wings, starts flying and then comes up right behind the bird. The bird turns around, its eyes bugging out as the guy starts undoing his belt. Then cut to the tagline for the drink.


----------

